# How many eggs??



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi

I am just curious as to how many eggs people got when egg sharing, if you don't mind telling me?

I got 28 which seems quite a lot to me and have I have to wait and go for fet in a few months time.

Any response would be great fully received

Xxx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't get as many as that, I got between 15 and 20 (told by my clinic not to disclose exact number for confidentiality) and it was enough to give us both a nice amount but I only got 3 useable embryos out of it, one for transfer, two for freezing.  With your 28, therefore 14, hopefully you'll get lots of nice embryos out of it that can be used for further FETs for siblings or further goes if you aren't successful first time.  It must be hard to be delayed with the OHSS though, and have to wait for transfer.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

It was a while ago buy I had 19 collected. But they did say during my progress scans, I had extra follicular ovaries so was produced metformin to try to prevent me from ending up with OHSS (is that's what it's called?) 
Are you having an fet to prevent OHSS?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

On my 1st cycle I got 16 eggies and on my 2nd I got 27.

I am stimming now and EC is on weds. I had a scan yesterday and they counted 27 follies all within the normal size (13.5-18mm) with a further 33 follies that she didn't count, all ranging from 1-10mm so good knows how many I will get!

I know a girl that got 38 eggs from her 2nd cycle and they cancelled ET immediately. Out of her half only 6 fertilized and made it to day 3 and she had to wait 4 months for FET as she ended up is hospital with OHSS. Can I say that she is now 14 weeks pregnant with twins.

Although it is nice to get as many eggies as you can, all clinics will tell you its the quality that counts.

Good Luck

xx


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you ladies for your responses.

That makes me feel a bit better. On the last scan before ec they counted about 30 follies on each side.

I got the call today to day 11 fertilised so get another call tomorrow about when they will freeze them. I'm hoping I don't have to wait too long before fet, they have said about 3 months. I'm just so impatient lol

Good luck to you all

Xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

My antral follicle count was 44 (20 on one ovary, 24 on the ovary). I was monitored very closely for OHSS and was started on a very low dose of menopur.

I had 17 mature eggs collected - I kept nine and donated eight. 100% of mine fertilised and eight made it to blast. Six were top quality (I had one 5AA transferred; I froze two 5AAs, two 4BBs and one 3BA) and two were discarded because they were 3CCs.

It's a weird balancing act between getting enough eggs and not getting so many that you end up with tons that are immature and don't fertilise. And of course there's the risk of OHSS. How frustrating that you have to wait for a FET but I can understand why if you're at risk for OHSS.

When you consider that the average number of eggs collected during an IVF cycle is around nine, then 28 is certainly a lot! You must have been in some discomfort after EC. All the best for your FET. xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I got 12, 4 of my 6 fertilized.
Not sure how the recipient got on but I got pregnant and have 3 perfect blasts frozen.

OHSS nearly killed me, so please stay safe.

Sadly I had a m/c in week 10 x


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your m/c broodychick. 

I ended up in a and e last Monday and kept in until Thursday with OHSS. Since then I got a call to say in total I got 6 blasts in the freezer. But haven't heard anything from the clinic as such, just the embryologist. Is that normal?


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Tatty - hope you feel better soon, and best of luck with your FET!
I think that's all they feel you need to know, how many blasts you have.I'd call them if you have any other questions, and also to tell them about your OHSS. xx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Had my EC last and got 11 eggs- 6 for me and 5 for recipient. 5 of our 6 fertilized with ICSI and 4 made it to day 5. Was told on day 3 that they would only transfer 1 but when we arrived at the clinic they said that the eggs had slowed down and so transferred 2. Not feeling hopeful at at, felt it was all going well up until that point
I did ask about the other couple but of course they would not tell me anything and told me to ring in a few months to find out if they got pregnant.


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well I am still waiting to have my FET. I went back last month but they found a cyst. I'm now on the pill to see if that helps. Has anyone else had this experience. I have another week of the pill left and now feel a bit dispondent to the whole process as I don't want to get my hopes up again.

Any advice would be great thanks

Xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I managed only 7 on first round (last Sept) - I was pretty disappointed. Second round in Feb of this year - 11, which I was quite pleased with.


----------

